# S-Works Rib Cage vs Normal Rib Cage



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

So I was wondering if anyone can give me input on these cages? The S-Work ones are $15 but why? They're shaped differently but weigh the same.

Anyone have either of these? Like them?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkoBWM said:


> So I was wondering if anyone can give me input on these cages? The S-Work ones are $15 but why? They're shaped differently but weigh the same.
> 
> Anyone have either of these? Like them?


According to the Spec website, the S-Works rib cage is CF and retails for $70, while the 'standard' rib cage is composite and retails for $18 in colors and $16 in white, so I'm not sure what you're referring to.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57112

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57300


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Woops. I meant the carbon rib cage. My back.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DarkoBWM said:


> Woops. I meant the carbon rib cage. My back.


FWIW, at $52 less and 16g's more, I went with the standard version. Even with a ~10% discount I can't justify the price diff for (minimal) weight loss, but YMMV.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> ...but YMMV.


YMMV = Your Money May Vary?

:aureola:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> YMMV = Your Money May Vary?
> 
> :aureola:


Well, I suppose that's one interpretation, but Your Mileage May Vary is the accepted term. Meaning, your opinions/ experiences may vary.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Well, I suppose that's one interpretation, but Your Mileage May Vary is the accepted term. Meaning, your opinions/ experiences may vary.


Yeah, I know. I forgot that we don't have any "sarcasm" smilies...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Yeah, I know. I forgot that we don't have any "sarcasm" smilies...


Ah, gotcha. In that case, how about... Your Money May Vanish!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Ah, gotcha. In that case, how about... Your Money May Vanish!


I like it!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I went the $16 route also. They work great and I just can't see spending that much money on the part of my bike that will likely break first shoving a bottle in and out of it.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I was getting free ones for the MTN bikes I bought but when I got my road bike, the salesman did not give me another free one for it, I'll have to buy it and I certainly will get the $16


----------

